# woohoo got my first RFQ



## SterlingPainting (Jan 3, 2010)

My sites officially been online for 10 days and I just got my first request for quote!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Congrats! Let us know how it works out.
Soon your inbox will be full of responses, unfortunately, most of them will be offers for Viagra!


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

SterlingPainting said:


> My sites officially been online for 10 days and I just got my first request for quote!


Sweet. I remember when I got my 1st rfq from our website. It was / is a great feeling. Congrats. I truly believe the roi on rfq's from a website is the best investment one could make. Nice job. It will only get better.:yes:


----------



## SterlingPainting (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanx guys! It's only a small job. Spray-tex on 1000 sqft of ceilings, but at this time of year I'll take it. Got a bunch lined up but nothing till mid december, so the scramble is on. 

Only thing is they told me they're doing the painting themselves...


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

Dude - stay geeked about it. 10 days and a request - that's some good stuff. Make sure you include that address on all of your communications (email sig, biz card, facebook, invoices, etc...) I'm sure you already know this stuff but it is a good feeling to get a "free" lead from your website.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Congrats!!!!! 

Love getting them.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Great!
you will be getting more.


----------

